# Frodo in the movies



## Jingcake (Mar 31, 2020)

So I re watched the movies now that there's plenty of time on my hands. 
And I've noticed something that I couldn't find an explanation with a simple google search for.

Frodo Keeps falling into bodies of water, staying under the rain or simply gets soaked from head to toe over and over again.
Yet the next scene he is as dry as a if nothing happened.
What I wanted to ask is just that, are the clothes he was given by the elves dry quickly or is it just something to make the filming easier on the actors and has no plot significance?

Thank you in advance it's just something silly that has been bothering me.

Have a good time of day and stay safe : )


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 31, 2020)

It's a concept in the film industry, adhered to more by some filmmakers, less by others: continuity.
These scenes are sometimes filmed in tiny snippets, so when the camera angle appears "only" to shift, that other part of a scene may have been filmed at quite another time.
In the Extended Edition DVDs especially of "The Hobbit", PJ self-confessedly does not pay much attention to it - direct quote: "continuity is for sissies".
Making things easier on the actors may also occasionally be a factor, but again PJ does not seem to be someone to care much about this (and never mind Stanley Kubrick!).


----------



## Jingcake (Apr 1, 2020)

Ah, That makes sense. Thank you a bunch.


----------

